# Polyurethane foam request



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey all...

Needing some foam (White cheap cooler stuff) for a recent yard project/experiment/thing im planning. ...Building up a low spot, kinda...

Ideally, id like to get my hands on one of the structural blocks im seeing UDOT use in a few of these overpass projects, BUT not quite so BIG. Thinking 30x24x24.

If anybody knows where i can find some, short of raiding UDOT's yard () please let me know as soon as you can.

THX!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Longgun, I'm not sure if this will help you or not but the blue or pink 2" insulation foam that most building supplies sell is closed cell and won't absorb water. I use it at work fairly often for insulating under concrete slabs. Maybe you could buy a sheet of that and build up a block?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

We used the 2" pink stuff to build a form for a concrete canoe when I was in school. A 4x8x2" sheet is about 40 bucks at HD but you could probably build your block with only two sheets. It glued together okay with wood glue, but if I had to do it again I'd use something that didn't have to cure by drying out. Gorilla glue is awesome and uses water to cure, but is more pricy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys...

not quite what i need for this particular project, although that pink & blue stuff is good for building decoys and such also.

the following pic is -NOT MY WORK- just an example of what can be accomplished with foam...


----------

